# Divorced after 13 years



## Burning Star 🌟 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Never thought I'd be part of something like this... but I guess none of us go into marriage waiting to be on divorced, what now forums. Lol. _Smoothie cheers!_


----------



## jenny_1 (7 mo ago)

I hope no one goes into marriage waiting to get divorced. So join the crowd...


----------

